# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تصميم فلاش اهداء الى صديقة بنت الشديفات

## برنس1

طبعا هذا التصميم الى الانسانه الرائعه 

صديقة بنت الشديفات 

مني الها شخصيا 

ان شاء الله يعجبها

----------


## برنس1

[flash1=http://dc06.arabsh.com/i/01916/dymsua7q1gpw.swf]WIDTH=400 HEIGHT=350[/flash1]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلمو دياتك تصميم  من لآخر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبدع بلا حدود

يعجز لساني عن وصف ابداعك

مشكور برنس

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]يعطيك العافية (نبض) ..[/align]

----------


## mylife079

> [align=center]يعطيك العافية (نبض) ..[/align]


 

 :SnipeR (15):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

كتير نايس

----------


## برنس1

انتظروني بتصميم رائع سوف يكون قنبلة التصميم

----------


## تاج النساء

يعطيك العافية
بحبها للأغنية كتير حلوة

نيالها صديقة  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

حلووووو

بانتظار تصميمك

نيالك صديقه 

 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## العيناء المرضيه

كنت بدي اسأل على اي برنامج اعملته
ويمكن اتوديلي رابط البرنامج
وشكراً

----------


## برنس1

اختي اهلا وسهلا فيك 

اشتغلته على برنامج السوتش ماكس 

واي شي اختي انا جاهز ولا يهمك

----------


## العيناء المرضيه

انا بدي اصمم فلاشات لتعليم السير 
او الاخطاء الذي يواجهها السائق
يعني انا اصممهم؟
بقدر اعمله على هذا البرنامج
ولا في برنامج غيره اسهل

----------


## برنس1

اي اختي بامكانك تصممي كل شئ بدك ياه على هذا البرنامج

----------


## أشرف حبيب

عفوا بس وين التصميم؟

----------


## شوو

:SnipeR (22): كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر نايــــــــــــس

----------

